# Detailingworld™ Review - AutoGlaz Trim Reaper Review



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

So we have a product to test today from a new company called AutoGlanz. Before we get started with the review, here is a little background information into this new UK based detailing company looking to enter the detailing fray.

_"AutoGlanz is a premium detailing and valeting chemical company who supply luxury car care products and consumables to the public and trade. All our products are manufactured by hand in the UK by AutoGlanz. Joe, the founder of AutoGlanz, along with a very good understanding of the chemical science behind detailing products also has an extensive background in the automotive refinishing trade and his nature is to always create the perfect finish. As a family run business, we pride ourselves on offering honest, top quality products and solid advice in any aspect of the detailing trade."_

For any more information on the company and the selection of products they stock, including the one being tested here, please visit http://auto-glanz.co.uk/. The site looks very professional and is very easy to navigate with sections including group buys, special offers & dilution ratio guides etc.

*The Product*

So let's move onto the product in question, AutoGlanz's Trim reaper. Trim Reaper is an concentrated multi-purpose dressing which can be used neat or diluted dependant on the application it is being used for. Here is what AutoGlanz have to say on Trim Reaper:

"There is one thing that we can't stand here at AutoGlanz, and that is faded trim. What could be worse than spending hours getting your paintwork nice any shiny and then having horrible faded plastics let the whole vehicle down. So we decided to do something about it, we formulated Trim Reaper concentrate multi-purpose dressing with the U.V protection needed to keep your trim looking as good as the day it rolled of the production line.

Trim Reaper concentrate multi-purpose dressing is a highly concentrated blend of oils and polymers, specifically designed for use on any plastic, vinyl or rubber finish. The complex formula of Trim Reaper actively bonds with any surface creating a layer of protection which offers excellent durability and hydrophobic properties. Water and soiling simply falls off the surface.

The Emulsified water base allows Trim Reaper to be highly diluted with water, a variety of finishes from high gloss to a natural sheen can be achieved on almost any trim or rubber surface. From interior dash to exterior trim or tyre's in either gloss or natural finishes Trim reaper covers it all, virtually eliminating the need for more than one trim dressing in your detailing bag."



I really like the effort the company has gone too to include detailed descriptions on all their products on the site and it includes all the relevant information you need to know. The bottle provided is the 250ml version with some very smart looking labelling. This includes the same detailed information as available on the site with dilution ratios also noted. It includes a nice spray trigger if you prefer to apply directly to your chosen tyre/trim and the overall feel is one of quality. Smell wise this is rather nice with a Marzipan/Cherry type scent. It seems this is a very popular choice of scent for many products at the moment, I am not complaining as I love it.

*The Method*

Directions were on the bottle but also available online and again very thorough. I don't think I have ever came across a company with such detailed descriptions and directions for their products, fantastic really!

_"Application & Dilution:

Due to the versatility you will ultimately need to play around with Trim Reaper to achieve the desired effect, below are a few 'guides' to help you along your way to the perfect dressing of rubber and trim. Trim Reaper can also either be sprayed directly onto the surface or applied via an applicator, allow the product to flash off for a few moments and buff with a clean microfiber towel if desired/required.

Tyres: Neat - 5:1 depending on gloss level desired
Exterior Trim: Neat - 10:1 depending on gloss level desired
Interior trim: Neat - 25:1 depending on gloss level required

Please see the link below to our Facebook discussion group, here you will find plenty of advice and tips from fellow detailers using Trim Reaper concentrate multi purpose dressing and the rest of our product range, within this group you will also see a large array of reviews from independent users"_

Tyres

So prior to any applications, the tyre side walls were given a good liberal spray of some 1:2 diluted APC. This was allowed to dwell for roughly 1-2 minutes before being agitated with a brush and rinsed. The tyres were then given a thorough drying with an old yellow drying towel to ensure the rubber was nice and dry prior to applying the Trim Reaper. With a good quality spray nozzle provided, I decided to try applying directly to the tyres on my sisters car neat as I like the gloss look. This was very easy to do neatly due to the larger tyre side walls and the nice spray of the nozzle.



This was then spread around the tyre with a piece of cut up sponge. The product spread very easily and seemed to dry quickly also if worked in a little during application. You can see the difference clearly on this ¾ finished tyre and from only 1 coat the difference was clear.



A few more squirts were applied and spread over the remaining section of the tyre leaving a substantial gloss finish that dried really well and quickly from only 1 coat.



The rest of the tyres were then dressed by spraying directly onto the foam applicator. I found this the best method of application as 3 sprays were enough to do half a tyre, saving you product and on lower profile tyres would also be less messy. For me, I always apply two layers of tyre dressing for added gloss and durability. The instructions suggested buffing the tyre after application but personally I found if worked in a little with my applicator, didn't require any buffing with how well this dressing dries. So the same method was repeated and by the time I had gone to pack away all my equipment, the tyre seemed dry enough to drive the car without any worries of sling.

The gloss from 2 coats looked fantastic, offering a super dark, wet looking finish that was dry to the touch



Interior dressing

With dilution ratio's on the bottle, a quick look suggested anything from neat to 1:25 was good for interior dressing. Not wanting a completely matte finish, I thought a 1:20 dilution would give me the slight sheen to my finish I was after. 5ml was measured and dispensed into a 100ml sample bottle and topped with 95ml of water. Now usually I would use a folded MF cloth for this but instead have opted to use MF applicator here. Reason being I hope it reduces the chance of dressing wiped onto the glass etc. So first up was the door trim, this actually looked fairly decent, few marks here and there.



The door was given a wipe down with a MF cloth before I applied a few squirts of the diluted dressing onto the pad and began to spread it along the door.



I forgot to take an after of the door panel stupidly… But you can see from the application photo that the dressing darkened the plastic considerably. It spread over the whole door very easily and seemed to flash dry so it required no buffing afterwards. A finger test revealed it felt completely dry to the touch with no grease. The rest of the car was done in a similar fashion really, so here we have the lower sill and electric controls for the seats.



These were looking quite grubby so both had a wipe with a damp MF before being dressed. Same story here, few squirts and a quick wipe over and it was done, again dries within 10-20 seconds I would guess and the finish is perfect with no uneven or streak marks on application.



Much the same on the centre console, here is the before.



Was giving a quick wipe with the MF cloth then dressed. Another good point was this also worked well on the glossy panels, it didn't leave them smeary/streaky but the MF pad was flipped and the dry side was used to buff these up. (PS. I promise the car was hoovered after this!)



Steering wheel before



After



Top of dash before



After



This photo is more to show the difference between the dressed and undressed sections of the dash. As you can see, the left is still a bit dull and grey looking. On the right, we have a very nice, dark finish with a slight sheen to it, the sought after 'factory finish' provided effortlessly here from Trim Reaper.

Exterior Trim

Having recently did all the trim on this car with Solution Finish, I had no way of really testing this on exterior trim. All I can is make an assumption based on how well it has worked in the application phase so far. We can assume that Trim Reaper will apply easily to exterior trim with a whole host of desired finishes available dependant on the dilution you choose up to 1:5.

*Price*

Bottles come in 250ml and 500ml sizes priced £9.95 & £15.95 respectively and picked up from here http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/trim-reaper-concentrate-multi-purpose-dressing/

The prices seem very fair considering the whole host of uses this product covers and offers excellent dilution rates also. You can do away with a dedicated group of products and simply replace them with this.

*Would I use it again?*

At the moment I can say yes but we will have to find out just how durable it is on the tyres. It was excellent to use on both the tyres and interior of the car with a perfect finish provided on both.

*Conclusion*

Trim Reaper is excellent multi-purpose interior and exterior/tyre dressing. It covers just about any finish you can want on any piece of trim/rubber. The real winner for me was how easy this dressing was to use. I loved the quick drying properties this dressing showed on both interior plastics and the tyre sidewalls. I am now testing the durability of it as a tyre dressing and will update this review when complete.




_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Durability update*

Apologies for the lateness of this one, completely forgot to update this with the durability results!

This was a little more difficult to keep track of as it was on my sisters car and not always at our home but I have done by best up to the 10 days mark.

Day 2

Going strong really & still got a lovely gloss.



Day 3

Gloss dropped a little but still looking wet.



Day 5 

The sun was out here, really helping to show the tyre was still well dressed with plenty of gloss on show.



Day 8

Not as glossy anymore but still has a very nice, semi gloss shine to the tyre.



Day 9

The gloss is starting to die now but the tyre is still clearly dressed & very dark.



Day 10

Gloss is fading a lot now but again, tyre is still very dark & looking really good.



The durability test stops here photo wise as I just couldn't get a chance to photo the tyre. It easily met my two weeks preference though and from memory went to the 3 week mark with the tyre still looking dressed although it wasn't glossy at all & the darkening effect was fading at this point also.

Impressive durability from Trim Reaper although the weather was fairly good, from roughly 80% dry with 20% of rain.


----------

